# B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leute! Da wir ja in HH immer ein lustiges B.Z.A.-Treffen veranstaltet haben, kam von Franky der Gedanke mal ein B.M.A zu machen...

Die Mefozeit ist in Gange und daher die Frage, ob hier der eine oder der andere evtl. Interesse an so einem Treffen hat??? Es wird gedrillt, gegrillt, gesabbelt und Infos werden auch ausgetauscht. Also ein rudrum lustiges Treffen für jedermann!!!

Ob mit Blech oder Fliege... Alle sind willkommen!!!

Dann meldet euch mal, dann sehen wir WO und WANN wir was auf die Beine stellen können....

Weitermachen...#6#6#6!!!
:vik::vik::vik:


*Teilnehmerliste fürs 1te B.M.A. am 08.11.2008 um 0800 Uhr*

1. Sylverpasi - *bringt Pappteller und Esswerkzeug mit*
2. macmarco
3. sundvogel
4. Zottel-Steffi
5. Hansen fight - *bringt einen Grill mit*
6. Belly gaga
7. Pikepauly
8. Schutenpiet
9. Tyron
10. Goeddoek
11. Windmaster
12. Gallus - *bringt einen Grill und Kohle mit*


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Klar ich bin dabei,aber nur wenn wir nach WH fahren ,da wird zur Zeit gefangen ohne Ende:q


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Bin zwar zeitlich immer sehr eingeschränkt, aber Interesse ist auf jeden Fall da, die ganzen "Verrückten" mal wieder zu sehen #h#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Auch dabei !
Peter


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Gute Idee Dennis,

wenn es zeitlich past bin ich gerne dabei.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Die Gummitanke (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Super angeschubst Pasi.

Klaro, wenns paßt bin ich dabei.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Windmaster (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Also auf jeden !!


#6


----------



## macmarco (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich aaaaaaauch dabeiiiiii!!!!! :m


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich aaaaaaauch dabeiiiiii!!!!! :m



Okay - dann melde ich mich wieder ab !


 :q:q:q:q:q

Im Ernst - klasse, Marco, dass Du dabei bist #6 Wär aber noch besser, wenn die ganze Groß-Grönau-Connection mit dabei ist :m

Also - hau doch mal "Sönke - the talking Condom" und das "Gaga-Girl" an


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Aber nicht nach Weißenhaus büdde... den "MeFo-Puff" brauch ich nicht


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Aber nicht nach Weißenhaus büdde... den "MeFo-Puff" brauch ich nicht


 
Na Logo bester Meerforellen Puff in SH.Ist eh verbrannt der Strand,deswegen die Werbung dafür|supergri.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na Logo bester Meerforellen Puff in SH.Ist eh verbrannt der Strand,deswegen die Werbung dafür|supergri.



Also mir sind Strände an denen ich weniger fange aber dafür meine Ruhe habe wesentlich lieber


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Dabei, allerdings nicht in WH, dass ist mir zu dämlich da...


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Also WH sind Gunnar und ich nicht dabei. Da sind wir mit Steffen und Sundvogel einer Meinung.

Aber sonst hätten wir da auch Lust zu.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

WH geht gar nicht, müßte ich ja sogar runter von der Insel  Muß ich rechtzeitig bescheid wissen, damit ich ein Visum fürs Festland bekomme


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Keine Angst! Der Freelander hat doch nur n Spaß gemacht. Geht definitiv nicht nach WH, will ja nicht, dass wir meinen Hausstrand leer fegen!!!! 

Also es sieht ja so aus, als wenn ja doch ein reges Interesse besteht. 

@Franky vonner Tanke... Feine Idee von Dir. Willst Du die Orga übernehmen? 

@ll..... Dann haut mal eure Wünsche raus wegen dem WANN, WIE und WO!!!


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich würd sagen, das der Ort erst kurz vorher bestimmt wird, wenn man weiß wie die Bedingungen sind.


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> WH geht gar nicht, müßte ich ja sogar runter von der Insel  Muß ich rechtzeitig bescheid wissen, damit ich ein Visum fürs Festland bekomme


 

Steffen,Visium ist hiermit erteilt#6.


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, das der Ort erst kurz vorher bestimmt wird, wenn man weiß wie die Bedingungen sind.


 
So kann das eigentlich auch nur gehen,damit wir wissen auf welche Seite wir müssen für den auflandigen Wind.:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Auf der Insel gibt es immer einen Platz! Aber da sollte jemand ein Auge drauf werfen, der sich gut auskennt.... Was haltet ihr vom NOVEMBER??? Wer kann da an welchem WE???


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> WH geht gar nicht, müßte ich ja sogar runter von der Insel  Muß ich rechtzeitig bescheid wissen, damit ich ein Visum fürs Festland bekomme




Dito - aber vielleicht kriegen wir ja 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft hin :m

Ort würde ich auch kurzfristig festlegen. Das Wetter is ja derzeit "'n büschen launisch" |supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> So kann das eigentlich auch nur gehen,damit wir wissen auf welche Seite wir müssen für den auflandigen Wind.:m



Wolltest Du Brandungsangeln? "Kuschelig" is' meist fängiger...


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dito - aber vielleicht kriegen wir ja 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft hin :m
> 
> Ort würde ich auch kurzfristig festlegen. Das Wetter is ja derzeit "'n büschen launisch" |supergri



Fahrgemeinschaft is' keine Sache Schorsch, Du könntest als Fußpassagier rüberkommen und ich "gabel" Dich auf in Puttgarden... kommt ne Ecke günstiger denke ich.


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Auf der Insel gibt es immer einen Platz! Aber da sollte jemand ein Auge drauf werfen, der sich gut auskennt.... Was haltet ihr vom NOVEMBER??? Wer kann da an welchem WE???



Wie ? Auf "Zottel-Island" ? |supergri Da brauch ich ja nur mit der Fähre zu fahren #6#6#6

@ Steffen

Fein, dass Du deine Bildunterschrift geändert hast #6 :m



So - und nun genug rumgealbert |supergri

Insel ist natürlich immer gut - man kann schnell ausweichen

Würde auch ablandigen Wind vorschlagen #6

Insel ist weiterhin gut, weil der Inselvogt hier im AB unter Steffen4711 unterwegs ist und den Guide machen könnte :m


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Okay - Steffen war schneller |supergri


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wolltest Du Brandungsangeln? "Kuschelig" is' meist fängiger...


 

Bist Du denn mit Fliege unterwegs?

Leicht auflandig finde ich persönlich besser als ablandig.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Bist Du denn mit Fliege unterwegs?
> 
> Leicht auflandig finde ich persönlich besser als ablandig.



Nö... bin Blechfischer aber von der "leichten Fraktion"  die 15 Gramm werden nur recht selten überschritten...


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wie haben tatsächlich die Ultras (Ultraleichspinnfishing!) unter uns !!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Nee Dennis, Ultraleicht is' was anderes und im Herbst bei den vielen Aufsteigern auch nicht angebracht...


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich weiß wollte nur auch mal DTS anwenden lol. Freut mich sehr, dass ihr alle Bock auf so ein Treffen habt!!!


----------



## Die Gummitanke (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Idee habe ich gerne gegeben und freue mich schon auf so eine feine Sache.
Ostsee, Mefos, drillen, grillen, schnacken und einfach das Leben genießen !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Weltklasse :vik:

Aber, seid mir nicht böse: Orga möchte ich nicht machen, einfach zu viel Arbeit inner Tanke  !!  Ok ??

Ich bring aber gerne Fischlis Grill, Holzkohle, lecker Würschtl und auch mich selber mit zum Treffen.

WH, definitiv nicht.

mein Vorschlag: erstmal so´n bischen herausfinden wann der Treffpunkt paßt und dann kurzfristig festlegen wo´s hin geht !!!!

Kieler Ecke nicht vergessen !!

So, schlaft gut.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ja,ja Zart bis Hart|supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

was soll ich bloß antworten #c
ey leute bitte nicht in november das geht bei mir garnicht :vumzug renovieren 
ab dezember jeden tag gerne :vik:bin denn dabei #6lg andre


----------



## macmarco (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Okay - dann melde ich mich wieder ab !
> 
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q
> ...



Tz tz tz...ohne Worte 

Das mach ich doch glatt...aber morgen erst... Girligaga kommt bestimmt...:q


----------



## Volker72 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Hallo Leute,

wenn der Termin nicht zu kurzfristg fällt versuche ich auch mich in Goslar loszueisen.
Wird mal wieder Zeit das ich an die Küste komme.
Würde aber versuchen das es klappt.

Gruß Volker|wavey:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin!

Ich hätte wohl auch Bock, dabeizusein! Wenn ihr einen Termin ausklamüsert habt, werd ich sehen, ob ich kann. Gut wären bei mir der 15.11. oder Nikolaus (dann komm ich sogar mit roter Mütze zur Rute).

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## goeddoek (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

15.11. hört sich so schlecht doch nicht an, da hätt' ich auch wohl Zeit :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin,

zur Orga: Das meiste läuft ja über das Forum.
Ansonsten wäre ich bereit die Orga mit in die Hand zu nehmen.

Termin: 15.11 hört sich gut an.

Strand: Habe mir heute einige Strände nochmals angesehen und würde Fehmarn präferieren. In der Regel viel Platz und schnelle Ausweichmöglichkeiten wenn das Wetter ( Wind) nicht mitspielt.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Freelander (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Der 15.11. würde mir auch gefallen.#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jau Stephan, wenn Du das machen könntest mit der Orga, wäre das genial.... Ich kann leider nicht so rumfahren.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Jau Stephan, wenn Du das machen könntest mit der Orga, wäre das genial.... Ich kann leider nicht so rumfahren.



Moment :q:m

... ich helfe gerne mit, aber das ist hier dein "Baby" 
sach mir, wie ich helfen kann du Schlingel 

Gruß Stephan |engel:


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jau wir brauchen hauptsächlich n Platz für alle.... Den Rest mach ich gerne weiter!


----------



## macmarco (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich auuuuch am 15.11. :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich mach morgen ne Teilnehmerliste..... Wollen wir nun grillen oder Selbstverpflegung???


----------



## macmarco (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen ne Teilnehmerliste..... Wollen wir nun grillen oder Selbstverpflegung???


Das ist eine gute Frage... Man erstmal sie Teilnehmerliste und schau dann weiter...
Wenn wir zu viele sind, wäre es denke ich besser, wenn es einen Selbstverpflegung wird... Wenns aber überschaubar ist : _*GRILLEN*_ :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jau ich denke das wird ne große Runde. Mit einem Grill von 50cm Durchmesser wird das nix! Ich mach morgen die Liste mal sehen, was da so zusammen kommt. 

Der 15.11. geht bei mir nicht. Der 08.11 oder 22.11. gehen bei mir!


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

22.11 wäre ich wahrscheinlcih auch dabei.... 15.11 passt nicht


----------



## Freelander (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Juup, und wenn das Wetter zu schlecht zum Grillen ist.
Mittagessen beim Großen gelben "M" in Burg.


----------



## bamse34 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Moin!

Wäre auch dabei!? Würde gerne mal ein paar Boardies kennenlernen. Mefo fischen kann ich auch!|supergri Na ja bilde ich mir zumindest ein!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## macmarco (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Das mit dem Grillen könnte sich dann bei der Menge bissl schwer gestalten |rolleyes

Mit dem Termin wird ja wieder lustig |uhoh: Schau auf jedenfall drauf wer wann zugesagt hat... Und die Mehrheit wird genommen, ansonsten geht das weiter mit "ich kann hier, aber dann nicht"


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

:vik:am 22,11 kann ich nicht der 15,11 zieh ich um also ende november bin ich dabei :vik:lg andre


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ok ich setzt jetzt mal den *08.11.2008 *fest.....


----------



## macmarco (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ok ich setzt jetzt mal den *08.11.2008 *fest.....


Das ist doch schon mal was!!! #6Das steht dann mal und da kann ich sogar auch :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich werde auf der Startseite unter dem Eröffnungsposting die aktuelle Liste stets aktuell halten !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

So jetzt haben wir einen festen Termin. Jetzt könnt ihr Zusagen treffen!


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

#q#q#q nicht dabei


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

dabei


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jup, ich auch


----------



## Hansen fight (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wieso nicht, Bin dabei. Könnten dann wenn sich was findet in einem auto fahren.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Sorry, der Termin paßt gar nicht bei mir.

Somit bin ich leider raus und Dennis muß die Arbeit alleine machen.#c

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Event und vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.

Beste Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## Belly_gaga (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moinsen,ich bin gerne dabei keine frage:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Dabei.


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Auch dabei...|kopfkrat..wo???
Peter


----------



## Freelander (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|gr:Hättest mir ja auch so sagen können das Du mich nicht dabei haben willst Alter.#d|evil:
Ich bin raus,am 08.11.08 bin ich bei einem anderen Event fest eingeplant#h:q.

Viel Spass und Dicke Fische:g


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ööööhhhmmm... Ja nee oder so oder doch äähm ja nee is klar!!! Jo schade, dass Stephan und Marc nicht können!!! Und nu???


----------



## Die Gummitanke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Iss n Samstag, muß mal schauen ob das geht ???
Melde mich.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ööööhhhmmm... Ja nee oder so oder doch äähm ja nee is klar!!! Jo schade, dass Stephan und Marc nicht können!!! Und nu???


 ende november :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Achsooo ja das hab ich ganz vergessen wegen SA oder SO!!!

Ist euch ein SA oder ein SO lieber????


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Der 8. ist doch SA.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Der 8 te ist gut!
Lass mal so stehen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ja ich denke auch wegen der Leute, die weiter weg hausen!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Danke!


----------



## Tyron (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich sag mal vorsichtig - dabei!

Lass uns doch nach WH, vll bekommen wir ja n kleines Stück mit Fladderband nachts schon abgesteckt


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Tyron schrieb:


> Ich sag mal vorsichtig - dabei!
> 
> Lass uns doch nach WH, vll bekommen wir ja n kleines Stück mit Fladderband nachts schon abgesteckt


Und Nummern für die Plätze, die wir dann vorher ziehen müssen :q


----------



## Freelander (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ende november :q


 
Andre,
wir machen das dann Ende November und schauen mal extra, wo der Dicke nicht kann.:q:q:q|muahah:


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Andre,
> wir machen das dann Ende November und schauen mal extra, wo der Dicke nicht kann.:q:q:q|muahah:


 genau wir ziehen los ende november das machen wir jetzt fest hier oki doki :vik:
und wer bock hat kann natürlich auch gerne mitkommen :q außer der digge :q:q:q:q lg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ööööhhhmmm... Ja nee oder so oder doch äähm ja nee is klar!!! Jo schade, dass Stephan und Marc nicht können!!! Und nu???



Hi Dennis,

dat is nun mal so, das man nicht alle Leute unter einen Hut bekommt.

Nach fast 8 Jahren AB kenn ich sowas.

Zieh das Ding durch - und wenn du Lust hast, schreib nen Bericht für´s Mag.

Würde mich tierisch freuen - und du packst das !!!

LG Stephan :m

... und wenn ich darf, bin ich gerne, wenn es past beim "Kontertreffen" ohne den "Dicken" :q dabei !!!

Muß doch irgendwann mal den Rest der anderen "Irren" :l kennen lernen.:m


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

:vik:cool jetzt sind wir schon 3 :g klar darft du ich will ja auch mal paar leute kennenlernen :q besonders wenn ich mir noch was abkucken kann :q in sachen fliegenfischen #6 lg andre


----------



## Freelander (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jeeep,
Dat machen wir....und damit das hier keiner falsch versteht,das Gestichel hier von mir ist reiner Spass,bleibt ja schließlich in der Familie.:l#6|wavey:

Das kann mein Sylverpasi schon ab.


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Jeeep,
> Dat machen wir....und damit das hier keiner falsch versteht,das Gestichel hier von mir ist reiner Spass,bleibt ja schließlich in der Familie.:l#6|wavey:
> 
> Das kann mein Sylverpasi schon ab.


 das ist ja wohl klar das die sachen voll ernst ist :q:q:q:qgröööööööööööööhl :q:q:q
der weiß schon wie wir das meinen lg andre


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wann genau soll das ganze denn jetzt das erste Mal stattfinden? Ist der 08. fest? Und wird WH dann ausgeschlossen?
@ Dennis: mach doch einfach mal den Termin fest und ne Teilnehmerliste oder so...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :vik:cool jetzt sind wir schon 3 :g klar darft du ich will ja auch mal paar leute kennenlernen :q besonders wenn ich mir noch was abkucken kann :q in sachen fliegenfischen #6 lg andre


Gebongt!

... aber ich muß dich warnen, ich nehme keine Kohle ...

also taugt das nix |bigeyes:q

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> Wann genau soll das ganze denn jetzt das erste Mal stattfinden? Ist der 08. fest? Und wird WH dann ausgeschlossen?
> @ Dennis: mach doch einfach mal den Termin fest und ne Teilnehmerliste oder so...


Steht schon alles auf dem ersten Posting in diesem Trööt


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Andre,
> wir machen das dann Ende November und schauen mal extra, wo der Dicke nicht kann.:q:q:q|muahah:



Ich kann immer!!!:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Sylverpassi

Das mit den 8 Uhr Anfangszeit hast Du aber heute erst "reingeschmuggelt".
Egal Vati schaft das.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Freelander, Steffi und Andre....

Wer ist hier dick??? Freelander popelt in der Nase, Steffi hatn rosa Hut und Andre trägt Tangas... lol:m:m:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Sylverpassi
> 
> Das mit den 8 Uhr Anfangszeit hast Du aber heute erst "reingeschmuggelt".
> Egal Vati schaft das.



Ja ich glaube das hab ich... |kopfkrat

Ist das zu spät oder zu früh? Also später sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Die Zeit ist ok.
Muss Opa Pauly halt mittgas ein büschen pennen.
Bin schon was älter!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jau ich bring Dir ne Matratze mit, aber blasen musst Du selbst!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich pack mich hinten in Kombi!

Aber nicht aufs Dach klopfen.

Ich freu mich übrigens Dich und Deinen Bruder endlich mal kennnenzulernen!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Jau ich bring Dir ne Matratze mit, aber blasen musst Du selbst!!!



Fein Dennis :

TatüTataaaa

hast mal wieder schön hinbekommen ...:vik::q:l

... ich stimme für dich ... 

LG Stephan #h

P.S.: BFF  -es gibt Arbeit ...|evil:|evil:|evil:


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jau ich mich auch.... Aber der olle Stinksack will ja am 08ten nicht.... Angeblich hat er da was anderes vor! Muss er wohl verschieben, denn nichts ist wichtiger, als das 1te BMA!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

#q|motz:|smash:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:

#h#c:l


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

*Rache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich freu mich drauf ... |supergri:m

... macht echt Spass mit dir !!!

Gruß Stephan

... und keine Sorge, die BFF ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren - kriegen bestimmt gar nix mit, es sei denn einer ... |bigeyes

und hast schon ne Schnur ?#c


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Danke für die Blumen. Nee noch nicht, aber ich werd den Bulli am WE mal nerven. Der muss mich mal werfen lassen!

Seh mal zu, dass Du am 8ten dabei bist!


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Jau ich bring Dir ne Matratze mit, aber blasen musst Du selbst!!!



Der liebe kleine Dennis!!! Kaum wird's kühler draußen, postet er wieder mehr im AB, kaum postet er wieder mehr, fällt er auch schon gleich wieder dem Fahnder ins Netz...:vik:











Oktoberferkelwahl 08, Du bist dabei!!!:m


----------



## Freelander (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich pack mich hinten in Kombi!
> 
> Aber nicht aufs Dach klopfen.
> 
> Ich freu mich übrigens Dich und Deinen Bruder endlich mal kennnenzulernen!


 

Tja Pauly die Freude währte nur kurz.Bis ich gelesen habe das mein Bruder das am 8ten macht obwohl ich vorher noch gepostet habe ich kann am 15ten.Selbst der 22 währe noch gegangen aber nie und nimmer der 8te:c.
Ich wurde verraten und verkauft und das vom eigenen Bruder:q.|muahah:

Aber beim 2ten BMA werden wir das dann besser abstimmen falls er das dann noch mal ausrichten darf...ich bin dafür wer noch?#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Och ich hätte da kein Problem mit, aber mal sehen.... Tut mir ja leid, dass Du nicht kannst.... Aber das ist hier kein Wunschkonzert lol!!! Beim nächsten Mal....


----------



## Freelander (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Büschen ruhig hier, Jungs #h

Was gibt es Neues ? Her mit den Infos  :q:q

Freu mich schon riesig auf den 8ten :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Soll ich Dich in Puttgarden abholen Georg? Sag einfach nur Bescheid #h


----------



## goeddoek (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich in Puttgarden abholen Georg? Sag einfach nur Bescheid #h




BESCHEID


 :q:q

Nein, im Ernst - das wäre natürlich klasse #6
Und Du weißt ja, wie es im Märchen immer heißt: " es soll dein Schaden nicht sein ..." :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Alles klar Schorsch #h
betrachten wir den Taxiservice als gebucht


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Na da finden sich ja einige "Legenden des Anglerboards" ein.
Sehr schön, freu mich schon.


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Mööönsch, es wird aber reichlich ruhig hier |uhoh:

Ich denke mal, wir könnten so langsam mal mit der Essensplanung anfangen...
Denke mal, wir werden auch net viel mehr an Leuten 
Bin fürs Grillen :m


----------



## goeddoek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Denke mal, wir werden auch net viel mehr an Leuten
> Bin fürs Grillen :m



Nee - wenn man mich schon nicht in die Teilnehmerliste aufnimmt  :q:q:q

Grillen ? Klasse Idee, Lüdden #6

Wat sacht die "Orga-Kruh" ? Treffpunkt ? Grillen ? Abfahrt am Sonntag ?
Lasst hören :m


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Georg: Das habe ich auch schon bemerkt und musst erstmal nachlesen, ob du wieder abgesagt hattest!!|uhoh:

Wooooo ist die OOOORGA??? :q

Gebraucht wird ein oder zwei Grill´s
Kohle
Wurst / Fleisch
Salate
vielleicht Glühwein (wenns kalt ist?)
was goldiges 

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

einmal gold!!! im praktischen 24er vorratspack....


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Tja... wo ist die "Leitung" hier?
Dennis? Dennis?? Dennis???

Grillen ist ok


----------



## goeddoek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> einmal gold!!! im praktischen 24er vorratspack....



Aquavit im 24er Pack ? Alle Achtung - bist wohl auf den Geschmack gekommen 
Oder meinst Du das "Mädel-Bier"  :q:q:q

@ Marco

Keine Bange, Lüdden - so schnell wirst Du mich nicht los #h:q:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Nee nee, grüne Flaschen müssen es schon sein....


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|rolleyes  müssen wir auch noch irgendwelches Angelequipment mitnehmen....;+ etwa?
@ Georg: Kannst Du nicht die weltbeste Köchin mitbringen?

Piet


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Georg: Kannst Du nicht die weltbeste Köchin mitbringen?


Guuute Idee Peter, dann ist ausreichend und lögger für uns gesorgt :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

:m   sach ich doch  :q:q:q:q

Piet


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

So da bin ich wieder Mädels! War ne Woche im Umzugsstress.... So ich werde morgen Abend die Startseite aktuallisieren!!! 

Grillen ist ok. Wer bringt was mit??? Werde das dann auch hinterm jeweiligen Nick dazu hämmern! Ich denke, dass wir 2 Tage vorher sagen können, an welchen Strand es gehen soll.


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

#c  wer ist Nick?...kommt der auch noch??

Piet


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Nickname !!!


----------



## goeddoek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Nee, Piet, das geht leider nicht 

Aber ich bin sicher, der "Max Inzinger in Lodengrün" wird uns auch was Nettes zaubern  :q:q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee - wenn man mich schon nicht in die Teilnehmerliste aufnimmt  :q:q:q




Also ich kann Deinen Namen in der Liste finden!#6


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

__________$$____________________$$______ _ 
__$$_____$__$__________________$__$_____ $$ 
_$__$____$__$__________________$__$____$ __$ 
__$__$___$__$__________________$__$___$_ _$ 
___$__$__$__$__________________$__$__$__ $ 
____$__$_$__$____die Orga ist da _$__$_$__$ 
____$$__$$__$ ____werd verrückt _$__$$__$$ 
__$$__$_$$$$$________________ _$$$$$_$__$$ 
_$__$__$_____$_______________$_____$__$_ _$ 
$_$__$__$$$___$_____________$___$$$__$__ $_$ 
_$_$__$__$_$__$_____________$__$_$__$__$ _$ 
_$_$__$$_$___$______________$___$_$$__$_ $ 
__$_$$______$________________$______$$_$ 
___$_______$__________________$____ ___$ 
____$______$___________________$______$ 
___$$$$$$$$$$_________________$$$ $$$$$$$ 
__$$$$$$$$$$$$$______________$$$$$$$$$$$ $_

Dann kann es ja losgehen


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Kann das sein, daß Windmaster in der Liste fehlt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

jep der fehlt, wieso eigentlich?


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Naja aber Baggi kommt doch!!
Büdde nachtragen.


----------



## Windmaster (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ja, der kommt eigentlich auch mit #h
Hatte auch nicht zu dem Termin zugesagt, sondern nur das ich die Idee von so nem Treffen gut finde.
Da ich im Moment etwas im Umzugsstress bin hatte ich es mir noch offen gelassen.
Denke aber das wir nächste Woche mit dem Streichen fertig werden und dann sollte es auch klappen.
Dann hat die Freundin auch genug Zeit am Samstag zu putzen :q

Also bin ich am 08. auch mit dabei !!


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Gut!

Dann können wir Truttenlöns die Mefos wegfangen.

Denkst Du an die Cam?


----------



## Windmaster (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Mit dem Belly bekommt Truttenlöns bestimmt keine Trutte, bis der im Wasser ist ....

#h


Die Cam dürfte schon fast in Umzugskartons sein, vielleicht steht sie aber auch noch im Regal |rolleyes


So, nu muss ich aber erstmal zur Arbeit....


----------



## gallus (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Tach Mädels,

bin vom B.M.A. am 8.10. auch begeistert,und gern dabei!
(Dies ist ein offizieller Anmeldeantrag und bedarf keiner Unterschrift)

Wat kann ich denn so dazusteuern?

Kann ich mein Fangbuch zu Hause lassen?
(ist mir seit Ende Mai zu schwer geworden):q


----------



## Hansen fight (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Grillen finde Ich gut.:q
 Ich bringe ein Grill mit der allerdings nicht so groß ist.
Müssen dann nochmal gucken wieviel Leute wir werden ,und wer Sachen zum Grillen kauft.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich würde sagen, jeder bringt das mit was er grillen möchte...


----------



## gallus (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Finde die Selbstversorgung auch gut..

Bring denn auch nen Grill und Kohle mit..


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Langsam sieht das nach einer gelungenen Veranstaltung aus.


----------



## Wassermännchen (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Also würde mich gerne auch Einklinken.
Aber ich brauche ein Upgrade. Also 8.11 gehts los...Futter mitbringen... soweit so gut und wo und wann ist Treffen? 

Gruß Micha


----------



## gallus (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@ Wassermänchen

Das wird sich dann wohl erst 2Tage vorher klären lassen.

Für die Jungs die aus südlicher Richtung kommen würd ich die letzte AB-Raststätte vor
Fehmarn-Sund vorschlagen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Das lass man schön den Reiseleiter bestimmen, sonst wird das ganze noch ne Schnitzeljagd 

Piet
Für die Jungs die aus südlicher Richtung kommen würd ich die letzte AB-Raststätte vor
Fehmarn-Sund vorschlagen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gallus (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

War ja nur n Vorschlag..auch für den Reiseleiter.


----------



## macmarco (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Das lass man schön den Reiseleiter bestimmen, sonst wird das ganze noch ne Schnitzeljagd


Zu ner Schnitzeljagt hätte ich auch Lust... Wenns gut durch gebraten ist, warum nicht?!?!?!:q:q:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Männers!!! Find ich weltklasse, dass wir doch ne feine Gruppe zusammen bekommen haben #6#6#6!!!

Hab ich das richtig gelesen, dass wir 2 Grillstationen haben??? Ich besorg Pappteller und Esswerkzeug! Und das mit jeder bringt sich sein Grillschwein mit ist auch ok!

SOOO nun komm ich zum Problem..... Ich muss beruflich ne Woche nach Sylt. Kann also ab Montag nicht online kommen! Bin höchstwahrscheinlich späten Freitagabend wieder tu Hus. Kann irgendjemand helfen??? Platzwahl, Treffpunkt usw.müssen ja noch erspäht werden! :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Eigentlich muß doch keiner weiter was machen... 2 Grills sind da, Kohle ist da, kohle stifte ich auch noch einen Sack.

Essen bringt jeder selbst mit, mehr brauchts doch nicht 

Achja, sich selbst sollte man nicht vergessen  #h

Bis jetzt sind bei Windfinder noch östliche Winde angesagt... wer weiß was sich da noch tut... Den Strand fürs Treffen legen wir Donnerstag fest, Fehmarn steht ja auch schon fest... also harren wir der Dinge die da kommen und warten ab bis Donnerstag #h


----------



## macmarco (1. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

So wie Steffen denke ich auch Vor Ort ist ja alles, bis auf die Verpflegung, die jeder selbst mit bringt...
Den Ort bekommen wir dann auch alleine hin... Sind ja alle alt genung


----------



## gallus (1. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Nabend!

Hab auch noch ne Frach:
Sind unsere BB´s und Kajak`s auch mit dabei,
oder wird das n reiner Watbüxtach?


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Hab auch noch ne Frach:
> Sind unsere BB´s und Kajak`s auch mit dabei,
> oder wird das n reiner Watbüxtach?



Ich würde sagen, daß es ein wenig vom Wind abhängt ob BB und /oder Kajak mit dabei ist... Das geht eigentlich nur bei West bis Südwind an der Ostküste, wenn wie bis jetzt angekündigt Ostwind herrscht, würde  ich auf BB/Kajak verzichten.


----------



## macmarco (1. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Würde sagen, dass wir allgemein auf BB + Kajak verzichten...Grundsätzlich würd ich sagen Watbüxxxx!!!
Sonst wäre es blöd, da nicht jeder sowas besitzt...oder denke ich nun falsch????


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Sehe ich genau so wie Marco.
Sonst läuft der ganze Haufen zu weit auseinander.
Kannst ja aber von Wismar nach Fehmarn mit´m Belly paddeln, und unterwegs schon Lachstrolling betreiben..oder so 
Ich geh da hauptsächlich hin, um mal ein paar neue Leutz aus dem Board kennenzulernen.. wenn´s dann noch mit einem Fisch klappt wäre doch super.--Übrigens denkt an Sitzgelegenheiten beim Futtern, Moods rauchen und sabbeln :q:q

Peter


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ja fantastisch Männers #6! Ich meinte lediglich, dass ihr euch dann einen guten Fangplatz für uns ausguckt. Da kann ich leider nicht helfen! Ich finde auch, dass wir das Treffen ohne BB´s machen. 

Wenn noch jemand mit möchte, der sich nicht angemeldet hat, dann soll er gerne vorbeikommen....!!!!


----------



## Ramon (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Hallo

Ich werde dann, wenn es auf Fehmarn ist auch mal vorbei schauen. Nur muss ich bis 12.00 oder 13.00 arbeiten. Ich hoffe dann ist das Treffen nicht schon vorbei wenn ich aufschlage


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Ramon schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich werde dann, wenn es auf Fehmarn ist auch mal vorbei schauen. Nur muss ich bis 12.00 oder 13.00 arbeiten. Ich hoffe dann ist das Treffen nicht schon vorbei wenn ich aufschlage



Keine Bange Ramon, etwa zu dieser Zeit werden wir ein üppiges Mahl am Strande zu uns nehmen 
Nach dieser Völlerei werden die zugeführten Kalorien natürlich wieder "abgeangelt" 

Deine Nachricht und neue Handynummer habe ich erhalten, heute war aber nix mit angeln... Vor nächsten Freitag komme ich aber nicht los... die Küche wartet auf Tapete etc.


----------



## Ramon (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Hallo Steffen

Du lebst noch!! Ich habe gehört du packst Päckchen ein.
Ich war so von 14.30-16.30 in Westerm. Aber das war ne null. Mit mir noch so 10 andere aber die hatten nur Kleinkram. Davor habe ich mal in Staberdorf geguckt, war aber ein bisschen viel Wind.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich sehe, dat läuft hier schon #6! Kann also ab jetzt beruhigt in die tolle Arbeitswoche auf Sylt fahren.... Wir lesen uns am FR Abend!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Ramon schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen
> 
> Du lebst noch!! Ich habe gehört du packst Päckchen ein.
> Ich war so von 14.30-16.30 in Westerm. Aber das war ne null. Mit mir noch so 10 andere aber die hatten nur Kleinkram. Davor habe ich mal in Staberdorf geguckt, war aber ein bisschen viel Wind.



Päckchen packen???? ;+;+
Da steh' ich grad am Schlauch...


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

So langsam läuft der Countdown.


----------



## Ramon (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Päckchen packen???? ;+;+
> Da steh' ich grad am Schlauch...



Wurde so an mich heran getragen. Wenn du ab Feitag wieder kannst können wir uns ja schon mal einen Strand für Samatag testen


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin!

Bis heute war ich noch guter Hoffnung, am Samstag auch zu Euch stoßen zu können. Aber leider hat meine Frau entschieden, an eben diesem Tag ihre beste Freundin in Hannover zu besuchen, die ebenfalls guter Hoffnung ist. Und das macht sie natürlich ohne unsere beiden Rangen. Aber damit unsere nächsten zehn Jahre Ehe weiter so angenehm verlaufen, wie die letzten, muss ich halt mal Kompromisse eingehen.

Ich wünsche Euch am Samstag jede Menge Spaß und dicke Silbertorpedos, und falls ihr Wiederholunstäter werdet, komm ich halt nächstes Mal mit!#h

Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## gallus (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Danke für den Tip Schutenpiet!

Werd denn wohl schon am Donnerstag morgen mit meinen
Downriggern am BB in See stechen.
Mach mir nur Sorgen wo ich die ganzen Lachse verstauen soll!|kopfkrat

Nee im Ernst,lasz das BB zu Hause,
wollt eigentlich nur sicher gehen,dasz ich nicht der einzige bin,
der am Samstag ohne Gefährt auftaucht..

Grusz Gallus


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> So langsam läuft der Countdown.



Richte Dich schon mal auf Westküste ein Gerrit... Die Ostküste dürfte bei dem Wind unbefischbar sein


----------



## Ramon (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Westküste ist doch schön keine versteckten großen Steine, weniger Hänger und fast keine Stolpergefahr im Wasser


----------



## Windmaster (2. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Richte Dich schon mal auf Westküste ein Gerrit... Die Ostküste dürfte bei dem Wind unbefischbar sein



Ein Glück, ich dachte schon es geht nach Katharinenhof......


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Steffen!

Ist sone Windvorhersage für eine Woche im voraus denn zuverlässig??


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Steffen!
> 
> Ist sone Windvorhersage für eine Woche im voraus denn zuverlässig??



Moinsen Gerrit,

Die Unzuverlässigkeit ist meine Hoffnung 

Letztes Wochenende war auch völlig andrer Wind als vorausgesagt, ich denke ab morgen Mittwoch wird dann auch die Vorhersage zuverlässig.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Ein Glück, ich dachte schon es geht nach Katharinenhof......



Ich weiß Baggi, da magst Du nicht mehr hin


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Da steh' ich grad am Schlauch...




Tut das dennich weh ? Aber alle Achtung, dass die Natur Dich nicht nur an Haaren so üppig ausgestattet hat #6  :q:q:q


Aber nun zum Thema - sieht ja im Moment tatsächlich nach Angeln an der Ostseite aus.
Haben die Einheimischen schon was ins Auge gefasst ? Kann ich den Watstock zuhause lassen ?

Verpflegung ist ja schon geplant. Was ist mit Getränken ? Bin für jedes Gewicht, das ich beim Transport einsparen kann, dankbar :m


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Watstock????

Wat nu, sin dooor uk Rentners dabie.


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

:m@ pikepauly: und dat frogt so´n ol´n gnaddel ut Otterndörp ?
Kummst Du ut Otterndörp an de Elv ??   Na den is ja aaalns klor..
De kennt sick ja nich so ut mit de Ostsee..
Ick meen ja man blots..weil ick op de anner Siet vunne Elv in BB opwussen bin :m und dor brukt wie keen Wanderstock oder so, weil dat Woter ja noh 6 Stünn wedder weglöpt.:q:q

Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Watstock????
> 
> Wat nu, sin dooor uk Rentners dabie.



Ich konnte ja unlängst ein Revier von Georg befischen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mir echt und wirklich einen Watstock gewünscht hätte.

Was solls, wir älteren Herren glänzen eben nicht durch überragende Athletik, sondern durch besonnene Überlegenheit.

Gerrit, wenn man auf nem Stein sitzt und schmöckt, dann brauchst auch keinen Watstock.:m:m:m


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich konnte ja unlängst ein Revier von Georg befischen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mir echt und wirklich einen Watstock gewünscht hätte.
> 
> Was solls, wir älteren Herren glänzen eben nicht durch überragende Athletik, sondern durch besonnene Überlegenheit.
> 
> Gerrit, wenn man auf nem Stein sitzt und schmöckt, dann brauchst auch keinen Watstock.:m:m:m




@ Truttenlöns

Wohlgesetzte Wort, werter Freund :m

@ "Pikenpauli"

Muss Du denn hier sticheln ? :q

Ich dachte das wär "betreutes Fischen", was am WE veranstaltet wird #c :q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ick see all, dat word lustig oppe Sünninsel.


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wenn ick dat so see - wort dat so'n Schlag "Talk un fisk up Platt" #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Gerrit

Du kannst mir älteren Herrn gern den Rucksack schleppen. Erstens finde ich dass das unter Angelkameraden so sein muss und zweitens nehme ich dann endlich mal einen Rucksack mit.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Uli klar schlepp ich Deinen Rucksack und deinen Watstock und dein Bellyboot usw. ppa.....

Und wenn das Alles am Strand ist, muss ich auffen Stein sitzen und schmöcken.


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

:m   Mannnomann is dat schoin an de See :q:q
Ick wull blots noch seggn an Pikepauly dat ganze find statt and Ostsee un nich an de Oste
Beter is dat ja, wat wi dat noch mol klor stellen dot #6

Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli klar schlepp ich Deinen Rucksack und deinen Watstock und dein Bellyboot usw. ppa.....
> 
> Und wenn das Alles am Strand ist, muss ich auffen Stein sitzen und schmöcken.



Das ist ja praktisch, dann kann ich ja vielleicht noch zwei drei Ruten mitnehmen.

An der Westküste gibt es keine Steine.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Schutenpiet

Wat sechst Du dor, nich anne Oste??
Nee den hev ick keen Lüst mehr, dat annere ulle Meer ist mie to wid.
Dor find mien Lanz gor nich den Wech.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist ja praktisch, dann kann ich ja vielleicht noch zwei drei Ruten mitnehmen.
> 
> An der Westküste gibt es keine Steine.


 
Ick hev door uk al Steen funden,:vik: ton schmöcken un schloppen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moinsen zusammen #h

Welchen Strand an der Westküste wollen wir nehmen wenn der Wind so bleibt?

Um diese Jahreszeit mag ich die Westküste eigentlich nicht, es wird uns aber wohl nix weiter übrigbleiben...

Westermarkelsdorf? Flügge? Bojendorf?


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Flügge, oder Bojendorf angel ich nicht.

WMD, da ist auch Platz....


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Westermakelsdorf ist doch ok , aber ich denke, dass sich windtechnisch ja noch was ändern kann.. soltte der Wind nördlicher drehen, dann eben Flügge..
Die Mitte finde ich nicht so spannend, ausser auf Platte #c

Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Da der Organisator sich bis Freitag nach Sylt abgesetzt hat, wird Westermarkelsdorf somit von mir festgeschrieben.

Sollte der Wind wider Erwarten doch noch aus südlichen Richtungen kommen, legen wir jetzt einfach mal Staberhuk fest.


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

[

Sollte der Wind wider Erwarten doch noch aus südlichen Richtungen kommen, legen wir jetzt einfach mal Staberhuk fest.[/QUOTE]
Hääää ? Bei südlichem Wind Südküste? ist aber Fliegenwurftechnischer Quälkram bei nördlichen Winden wäre das ok. 

Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hääää ? Bei südlichem Wind Südküste? ist aber Fliegenwurftechnischer Quälkram bei nördlichen Winden wäre das ok.
> 
> Piet



Nicht Staberhuk direkt, Strand Staberdorf Richtung Katharinenhof hoch, kleines Riff, genug Platz für Grill und Angeln etc.

Da der Wind aber vermutlich direkt aus Ost pusten wird, is' es fast überflüssig sich darum Gedanken zu machen  Wird dann sowieso Westermarkelsdorf...


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> Hääää ? Bei südlichem Wind Südküste? ist aber Fliegenwurftechnischer Quälkram bei nördlichen Winden wäre das ok.
> ...




Wenn Du "da nich mit umkannst" - darfst Du ja auch gerne die Spinnrute mut dem 150 Krallenblei nehmen  |supergri|supergri 

Im Ernst - schauen wir mal, was der Windfinder morgen und übermorgen so sagt, oder ?


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wenn Du "da nich mit umkannst" - darfst Du ja auch gerne die Spinnrute mut dem 150 Krallenblei nehmen  |supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Aha.. das heisst also: Der arme pikepauly darf nachher Deine Rutentasche mit Deiner Sammlung 150 gr-Muddler schleppen ?
> ...


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Tut das dennich weh ? Aber alle Achtung, dass die Natur Dich nicht nur an Haaren so üppig ausgestattet hat #6  :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Tatütataaa
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ja Schutenpiet, genau das, was Georg auch meinte...

Aber ich verhafte ja keine Absichtserferkelungen, die auf 'ne Beinaheferkelung als Antwort gekommen ist.... :m


Schade zwar, aber ....:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja Schutenpiet, genau das, was Georg auch meinte...
> 
> Aber ich verhafte ja keine Absichtserferkelungen, die auf 'ne Beinaheferkelung als Antwort gekommen ist.... :m
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat ich glaub der hat Freunde gaaanz oben |kopfkrat

piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat ich glaub der hat Freunde gaaanz oben |kopfkrat
> 
> piet



Tja,

das ist der "AB - Filz"   |uhoh:|supergri

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass auf "Steffen´s Eiland" und viele Silberbarren.

Gruß Stephan 

Wer möchte, kann sich ja auf dem Heimweg beim Martinsmarkt in HL noch nen Stockbrot an unserem Stand abholen.Da werde ich nächsten Samstag sein.#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wer möchte kann sich beim Martinsmarkt in HL noch nen Stockbrot an unserem Stand abholen.Da werde ich nächsten Samstag sein.#h[/QUOTE]


Jan und meine Frau werden da sein

Gruß Piet


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Wer möchte, kann sich ja auf dem Heimweg beim Martinsmarkt in HL noch nen Stockbrot an unserem Stand abholen.Da werde ich nächsten Samstag sein.#h




Ich weiß was Besseres - Du bringst 'ne Ladung Stockbrot, ein Fäßchen Glühwein und die Zange  direkt zum Strand.
Dann hast Du einen dringenden Auftrag und kannst gleich mit(f)(z)ischen #6:q:q:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich weiß was Besseres - Du bringst 'ne Ladung Stockbrot, ein Fäßchen Glühwein und die Zange  direkt zum Strand.
> Dann hast Du einen dringenden Auftrag und kannst gleich mit(f)(z)ischen #6:q:q:q



|good:

... ja, das wär was ... :l

Aber ... 

Must wohl die Zange hier abholen #c#h

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Ramon (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Da der Organisator sich bis Freitag nach Sylt abgesetzt hat, wird Westermarkelsdorf somit von mir festgeschrieben.
> 
> Sollte der Wind wider Erwarten doch noch aus südlichen Richtungen kommen, legen wir jetzt einfach mal Staberhuk fest.



Das hast du ja ganz demokratisch wählen lassen wo du hin willst|kopfkrat Najaimmer dahin wo die Haare wehen


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Möönsch Stephan... Peter und ich kommen dann mal mit unserem Fang lang und dann machst du Stock-fisch drauß...

Dann hast du auch was von unserem TOLLEN Tag gehabt


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moinsen #h

Ramon, nur so geht das 
Im Ernst, ich will nicht unbedingt nach WMD... Staberhuk oder Katharinenhof wäre mir sehr viel lieber...

übrigens sieht das Windmäßig gar nicht so schlecht aus  SSW ist vorhergesagt, zumindest heute morgen um 05:30 Uhr


----------



## goeddoek (4. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Hmmmhhhh - fischen wir also auf der Nordseite. Da kann ich ja zu Fuß von der Fähre hin :q

Im Ernst - wie spät soll ich am Anleger sein ?
Noch was, was zu bedenken ist ?

Bin ja schon so aufgeregt  :q:q:q


----------



## Tyron (4. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Leider leider muss ich absagen...ne private Geschichte lässt mir am 8. leider keine Zeit...

SO EINE SCH""""!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmhhhh - fischen wir also auf der Nordseite. Da kann ich ja zu Fuß von der Fähre hin :q
> 
> Im Ernst - wie spät soll ich am Anleger sein ?
> Noch was, was zu bedenken ist ?
> ...



Moinsen Schorsch #h

Wenn der Wind so bleibt wie angekündigt (SSW) dann würde ich nach Staberhuk fahren...

Was den Shuttleservice für Dich anbelangt, würde ich sagen so gegen 7 Uhr in Puttgarden, dann noch kurz zu mir und dann gemeinsam mit Uli, Baggi und Gerrit zum Strand.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Steffen!

Staberhuk bzw. Staberdorf das wäre toll.


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Leudings,
kann mir mal jemand  kundtun wie ich  zu den besagten Wassern komme?
Kenn mich auf der Insel nicht aus und  habe Angst an Feldwegen zu scheitern..

Besser wär natürlich wenn mich einer ab A1 ins Schlepptau nehmen würde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moinsen...
Windfinder sagt jetzt wieder nachmittags SüdOst voraus... der Strand wird also erst morgen festgelegt...

@Gallus;:
Da finden wir eine Möglichkeit... hast Du ein Navi im Auto?


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Nee,als Wenigfahrer leider nich,
und mit google fahr ich wohl 3mal an Euch vorbei..


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Nee,als Wenigfahrer leider nich,
> und mit google fahr ich wohl 3mal an Euch vorbei..



Gut, ich besitze auch keins  und solange es noch gedruckte Landkarten gibt kommt mir so ein Ding auch nicht ins Haus 

Wer kommt noch über die A1 und kann Gallus in Schlepptau nehmen? Freiwillige vor


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ist es nicht clever einen Treffpunkt zu bestimmen wie Mäckes, um dann von dort mit allen zu starten?


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist es nicht clever einen Treffpunkt zu bestimmen wie Mäckes, um dann von dort mit allen zu starten?



Dafür..!
und sollte zentral im Straszennetz der Insel ligen?!

Steffen?


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Dafür..!
> und sollte zentral im Straszennetz der Insel ligen?!
> 
> Steffen?



Straßennetz? Hier auf der Insel? Leute, ihr kommt ans Ende der Welt, hier gibts nur Feldwege 

Mäckes als Treffpunkt? Klar, können wir machen, den sollte auch jeder finden.


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Straßennetz? Hier auf der Insel? Leute, ihr kommt ans Ende der Welt, hier gibts nur Feldwege
> 
> Mäckes als Treffpunkt? Klar, können wir machen, den sollte auch jeder finden.




Wer ist Mäckes denn nun schon wieder? oder ist das der Boardname? An welchem Feldweg liegt das Teil ?? bei Burg ?

Peter


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Mäckes O.K.
In welchem Ort?
Und dann noch die Zeitanfrge..


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Für den holden OPA,
MCDonald!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Na McDonalds in Burg, das is' Mäckes 

@Gallus:
Nach der Fehmarnsundbrücke die zweite Abfahrt von der E47 runter Richtung Burg, gleich am Ortseingang befindet sich ein Kreisel, McDonald ist vorher schon auf der rechten Seite zu sehen, im Kreisel gleich die erste wieder raus zu McDonalds. 

ist nicht zu verfehlen #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Die Zeit hatte Dennis doch irgendwie mit 08:00 Uhr angesetzt...


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Zwei tage bis Dato!!
Danke Steffen für den netten Versuch,
abhängen lasz ich mich nicht.

Bin am Freitag in HL u d starter von da aus..


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Baggi und ich sind am Freitag auch schon vor Ort um unsere Schläuche zu wassern. 

Naja, eigentlich um Abends zu testen, wieviel Bierchen Pauly so verträgt.

Langsam kommt richtig Vorfreude auf....


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Also 08.00 Uhr in BURG auf Fehmarn beim Mc.?
Das frindet sogar n ossi!


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Zwei tage bis Dato!!
> Danke Steffen für den netten Versuch,
> abhängen lasz ich mich nicht.
> 
> Bin am Freitag in HL u d starter von da aus..



Abhängen?


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Also 08.00 Uhr in BURG auf Fehmarn beim Mc.?



Ganz genau #h


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Da find ich wohl noch hin,
Ich bin der mit dem Groszen grünen Volvo,

Immer noch keiner aus HWI?


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Für den holden OPA,
> MCDonald!!!


 Ach die Fressbude am landkirchener Weg 44...:q:q..etwa?

Peter

( und ick war die wat mit Opa Lütten )


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Na denn opien,
kannst ma denn versauken me an de ohren tau paggen.
Me platt is nich so doll as wie men opa mi dat bebröcht hat..

Nix für ungut wehrter Schutenpiet..|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Na denn opien,
> kannst ma denn versauken me an de ohren tau paggen.
> Me platt is nich so doll as wie men opa mi dat bebröcht hat..
> 
> Nix für ungut wehrter Schutenpiet..|wavey:


:q:q Ihr habt sowieso ein ganz anderes Platt  :q

Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Aktuelle Wetterinfo für Samstag #h

Meine 3 Wetterdienste melden Wind aus Südwest bis Südost... Bft 2 - 3...

Die Ostküste könnte also befischbar sein... ich mache am Donnerstag mal eine kleine Besichtigungstour um abzuklären wie es krautmäßig ausschaut... der schönste Wind nutzt nix, wenn die Küste aussieht wie eine Schüssel Salat 

Als Alternativstrand bei drehenden südlichen Winden könnte ch noch Puttgarden ins Rennen werfen... zwischen Fährhafen und alter Mole ist MeFo-mäßig eigentlich immer was zu holen, des weiteren kann man auf der Wiese zwischen Deich und Wasser auch prima nen Grill aufstellen... allerdings ist da wenig Windschutz...

Na wir werden sehen...


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Meld den Belly_gaga in diesem Sinne ab... er schafft es wohl nicht sekber sich abzumelden tz tz tz


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Steffen

Schön daß Du dich so kümmerst.


Muss ich eigentlich Bettwäsche und Handtücher mitbringen?

Nicht das ich nacher auf Ulis Rucksack pennen muss.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Steffen
> 
> Schön daß Du dich so kümmerst.
> 
> ...


Bettwäsche und Handtücher sind da #h


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jo danke!

Adresse habe ich ja.
Wie ich befürchtet habe komme ich Freitag erst gegen 18 Uhr hier weg.
Wenn ich bei euch aufschlage seid ihr bestimmt schon strahlig.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Dann mußt Du aufholen


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Steffen ich kann sehr viel Bier trinken.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich nicht... werde wohl langsam alt


----------



## Ramon (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wo gibt es am Freitag die köstliche Gerstensaftkaltschale?


----------



## Nordlicht (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Die Ostküste könnte also befischbar sein... ich mache am Donnerstag mal eine kleine Besichtigungstour um abzuklären wie es krautmäßig ausschaut... der schönste Wind nutzt nix, wenn die Küste aussieht wie eine Schüssel Salat



Ich schätze mal das Wasser wird durch die langen Ostwindtage noch braun und krautig sein.
Nehmt lieber Gufis und fischt auf Krautdorsch :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Andy #h

da könntest Du recht haben...


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Steffen ich kann sehr viel Bier trinken.



Dann müssen wir ihm noch Schnaps geben.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Dann gehts ganz schnell.
Nachdem ich dann von 7 bis 18 Uhr vorm PC und von 18 bis 21 Uhr im Dönerdreier gewesen bin gibts Du mir büdde 5 Bier und 3 Kurze und ich fang an zu schnarchen.

Bringt Georg Gammeldansk mit???


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moinsen Leutz #h

Windfinder meldet für Samstag Bft 3 - 4 aus SSW bis S, wenn Staberdorf Krautfrei sein sollte würde ich vorschlagen dorthin zu fahren.
Sollte zuviel Kraut gehen, würde ich Puttgarden "Alte Mole" vorschlagen.

Ich mache gleich eine kleine Rundfahrt an diese Strände und werde dann berichten.

@Ramon:
Hopfenkaltschale gibts Freitag abend bei mir.


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@ Steffen: Machst Du gut die Orga #6
Bei den Verhältnissen würde mir auch Staberhuk..bzw Staberdorf gut gefallen. Katharinenhof evtl auch #c

Gruß Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moinsen... Strandbesichtigung ist gelaufen...

Staberdorf hat ganz gut Kraut... inwieweit man dann am Samstag "drüberwaten" kann läßt sich noch nicht abschätzen, zumal der Wind erst Freitag spät abend auf Süd drehen soll...
Da wird auch Samstag noch ne gute Welle draufstehen...

Puttgarden steht der Wind jetzt seitlich, auch mit gut Welle drauf... geht aber Krautmäßig...

Ich denke, wir sollten Staberdorf wählen... ein "Restrisiko bleibt natürlich...


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|kopfkrat  Mal eine bescheidene Frage: Können wir nicht an einen Strand gehen, wo man auch ohne Krautgammel und dergleichen fischen kann?
Wenn in staberhuk so viel Kraut rumtreibt, dann wär ich lieber in Westermakelsdorf.. Es soll ja auch vom Rundrum ein bisschen passen.(Grillen, sabbeln, kennenlernen und natürlich angeln.
Außerdem hab ich durchaus schon beachtliche Mefos dort gefangen.

Peter


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  Mal eine bescheidene Frage: Können wir nicht an einen Strand gehen, wo man auch ohne Krautgammel und dergleichen fischen kann?
> Wenn in staberhuk so viel Kraut rumtreibt, dann wär ich lieber in Westermakelsdorf.. Es soll ja auch vom Rundrum ein bisschen passen.(Grillen, sabbeln, kennenlernen und natürlich angeln.
> Außerdem hab ich durchaus schon beachtliche Mefos dort gefangen.
> 
> Peter



Peter, gehen tut WMD natürlich auch, allerdings gerade wegen dem "Drumherum" wie grillen, sabbeln usw. würde ich dann den Windschutz der Steilküste in Staberdorf wählen...

Bei SSW - S Bft. 3 - 4 bläst es in WMD ordentlich von der Seite ohne jeglichen Windschutz...

Das Ganze ist ein wenig eine Gratwanderung...


----------



## Pikepauly (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Schutenpiet

Die Stellen in WMD könntest Du ja dann mal verraten.


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich habe eigtl. auch recht weinig lust über Kraut hinwech zu waten...Schließe mich dort Schutenpiet ganz gern an...

Denke mal das Drumherum ist eigtl. für mich viel interessanter als das eigentlich fischen. Klar wird dies auch getan, nur ist es für mich fast nebensächlich... Aber einen vernümpftigen Strand (ohne Kraut) hätt ich dann doch ganz gern


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich schau mir WMD morgen vormittag mal an...

Mir ist das eigentlich schnurz wo wir hin gehen 
Nur wie gesagt GERADE wegen dem Drumherum sollten wir uns einen Platz aussuchen, an dem man auch gescheit "Drumrumseln" kann und das könnte in WMD am Samstag echt ein Problem werden...

Staberdorf bietet bei Süd - Ost - Winden wenigstens den Schutz der Steilküste.

Wenn man nicht gerade 20m über Kraut hinweg waten muß gehts eigentlich, gerade dann, wenn einem am Drumherum mehr liegt als am angeln...

Nun ja, ich hab das nicht zu entscheiden, da müssen wir drüber abstimmen oder sogar erst am Samstag früh entscheiden wo es hingehen soll.

Treffpunkt ist ja bereits mit McDonalds in Burg festgelegt, vonda aus können wir überall hin starten, weit ist es ja auf der Insel nie wirklich


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Das denke ich auch..kurzfristig entscheiden 


Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist ja bereits mit McDonalds in Burg festgelegt, vonda aus können wir überall hin starten, weit ist es ja auf der Insel nie wirklich



Oh, dann brauch ich ja gar kein Grillfleich mitnehmen


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Treffen is' da aber um 8 Uhr morgens 
Bis Mittags hast Du doch wieder Hunger 

Oder wolltest bei Mc ne halbe Sau frühstücken?


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Treffen is' da aber um 8 Uhr morgens
> Bis Mittags hast Du doch wieder Hunger
> 
> Oder wolltest bei Mc ne halbe Sau frühstücken?



Och nööö... hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich "driven" gehe dort und das Essen später dann auf den Grill ruffhau |supergri

Obwooohl..neee ist ja nen bissl ekelig #t


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> ist ja nen bissl ekelig #t



Stimmt 

Heißt Du deswegen "mac"marco??


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Heißt Du deswegen "mac"marco??



Hätte man jetzt denken können, von "macdoof" |uhoh:  "King"marco klang so protzig :q:q:q


----------



## Hansen fight (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Hallo Leute
Kommt evtl. jemand aus Hamburg.#t
dann Bitte melden damit wir evtl zusammen fahren können.
Ich denke dann auch an die Spritkosten.#6
Grill bringe Ich mit.
Irgendjemand wollte Grillkohle und Anzünder mitbringen.
Bis Samstag bei Mc Do


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Gallus bringt noch einen Grill und Kohle mit und ich selbst auch noch Kohle, Dennis bringt Pappteller und Eßwerkzeug mit.

Grillfleisch und Getränke am besten jeder selbst das was er gern möchte.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

hallo leute 
da ich am samstag laminat verlegeb muß in der neuen bude :vund leider nicht dabei bin :vo wie schade hätte gerne mal paar neue leute kennengelernt #6die genau so bescheuert sind und stellen sich immer wieder und wieder ins wasser :vik:um die silber barren zu jagen #6ich wünsche euch viel spaß und dicke trutten :vik: vergesst nicht eure digis  denn ich will fotos sehen von euren event 
PETRI HEIL FÜR samstag :g
lg andre


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
Vielleicht kommt ja die eine oder andere raus.


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bringt Georg Gammeldansk mit???




Ich werd versuchen, ob ich noch einen kriege. Ansonsten bringe ich aber 'ne adäquate Alternative mit 

Wie soll's Wetter werden ? Gibt es sonst noch was, was wir bedenken müssen ?

@ Fishbone und Mr. Sprock

Vielen Dank - wir werden uns anstrengen #h


----------



## Pikepauly (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Im Moment ist das Wetter ja sehr angenehm.

Wollen wir hoffen, daß das so bleibt.


----------



## gallus (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Tach auch,

Grill und 3kg Kohle,Klamottage und Wurfgerät sind
bereits gepackt.

Bis morgen denn..


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

#h   Ich werde jetzt mal meine Waffen packen |rolleyes
@ Georg: vor Allem eine bestimmte....kann man auch als Springer benutzen...|kopfkrat  und kommst Du drauf???  
Außerdem muß ich noch mal nachgucken, ob sich da nicht was findet, das vier Beine hatte und mit dem Rücken zum Himmel gelaufen ist, bevor das 11,2gr Schicksal vorbeikam ..

Piet


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

So Männers! Da isser wieder! Vielen Dank an die Insel-Steffi!!! Die ganze Mühe... R.E.S.P.E.C.T. #6#6#6! Werde dann gleich mal meine Sachen packen und bin dann morgen um 0800 in Burg auf Fehmarn bei MCD! Freu mich auch euch.... P.s.: Fahre einen grünen Pasi !!!


----------



## goeddoek (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #h   Ich werde jetzt mal meine Waffen packen |rolleyes
> @ Georg: vor Allem eine bestimmte....kann man auch als Springer benutzen...|kopfkrat  und kommst Du drauf???
> 
> Klar - wenn man die ersten Buchstaben vertauscht, kommt die BFF
> ...




Jepp, Wetterprognose für morgen sieht ja gut aus #6
Erhalten eventuell noch 'nen Überraschungsbesuch #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@@ georg: Richtig..... nur Fliege und diesmal muss Mickey ganz alleine ran.. 
außerdem erscheine ich mit 2 Fliegenruten...man weiß ja nie #c
Wir können ja auch den Helikopterwurf nach M.K. mal anwenden, und mit 9 Fliegen fischen...|kopfkrat  oder besser doch nicht 

Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Steffen und ich haben heute schon mal ein kleines Testfischen veranstaltet. Zwei gute Dorsche und zwei Mefos, von denen die eine nicht zählt haben wir an den Haken locken können. 

Der Wind weht milde...


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Gute Bedingungen #6! Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert.....! Weitermachen und bis morgen...#6#6#6


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jo Jungs,denn mal viel Spaß.
Kann leider nicht kommen, Dienst inne Tanke #h

Hoffe beim 2.ten BMA dabei zu sein.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## goeddoek (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Franky #h


Das ist schade   Na, ja - nächstel Mal #h
Mal schauen, was wir heute so erleben werden :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

:vik:  moin Georgi auch schon wach ? 
Bin auch nicht mehr zu halten 
gleich frühstücken, dann mit Snoopy ´ne Runde drehen, dann meine Gummistiefel, Telerute und natürlich Wasserkugel mit Fliege und denn los  Hab auch was zum Trinken in der Tüte..
Bis nachher

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Endlich trüüüch vunn de Insel #h
War wirklich eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung Dank an Pasi und Steffen the asskicker super organisiert #6  und Wetter bestellt :q:q
Als Dorfältester hatte ich weder Zeit noch Muse, Bilder zu schießen, aber andere waren da um so fleißiger :q:q
Der Bericht wird vom Orga-Team bestimmt auch bald eingestellt, darum will ich dem auch nicht vorgreifen.
Leeve Lüüd bit ton nächsten Mol
Ach ja bei meiner und Marcos Abfahrt war Paukenpille..|kopfkrat
oder so noch Jagdkönig, wobei das Gerücht umging, der TL hätte einen Mörder Dorsch gefangen..#c Na abwarten 

Piet  #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Moin ,
mein Frauchen hatte heute Mitleid mit mir sodas ich als Mensch mit 4 Beinen vorbei schauen durfte . Als Claudi , meiner einer und die Wauwie´s am Strand die Jungs gefunden hatten waren diese gerade am grillen . Was nun kam fanden wir oberklasse von Euch denn nach einen herzlichen HALLO wurde uns gleich was vom Grill angeboten und das obwohl wir nichts mitgebracht hatten |supergri . Hat uns mega viel Spaß gemacht mal vorbei zu schauen denn die Stimmung war wie IMMER bei solchen Treffen klasse . Ich hoffe nun auf ein paar schöne Bilder auch von Mefo Fängen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin,

na die "Küstenklatschwelle" läuft ja schon wieder auf Hochtouren.

Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß - auch ohne mich :c:c:c oder gerade deswegen |bigeyes:r

... und wer ist "Hero of the day" ? 

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> ... und wer ist "Hero of the day" ?
> 
> |wavey:




Konteradmirool Woyda - weil der trotz schwerster, äußerst schmerzhafter Verletzungen bei uns war #6 :m

Achso - fangtechnisch meinst Du ? Da will ich nicht vorgreifen. Warten wir den Bericht ab.

War aber absolute klasse, die vielen bekannten Gesichter wiederzusehen und Neue kennengelernt zu haben #6 #6 #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Konteradmirool Woyda - weil der trotz schwerster, äußerst schmerzhafter Verletzungen bei uns war



Na dann schlage ich ihn doch mal für das "AB - Purple Heart" vor !:m

Wat ist denn ein "Boardferkel" gegen einen verdienten "Veteran" ? 

Woydi - We can !!! ... ach nee, falscher Film :q:q:q

... und diese : Warten wir mal auf den Bericht - Nummer, ähmmm bitte auch einen für das Magazin.

O.K. - Jungs, ihr könnt das !!! 

Will nicht vorgreifen aber der "Nachrichtendienst" scheint zu funktionieren: Petri an "Ulli" und an "PikePauli" muß wohl jetzt heißen :

"Troutpauli" #6#6#6

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin moin moin!!! Jau super Sache dat #6#6#6! Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht auch ohne Fisch, dafür wieder neue Leute kennengelernt und alte wieder gesehen. War auch ne super Grillfete mit lütten Becherchen ! Leider musste ich frühzeitig abdampfen, weiß deshalb leider nicht, wie´s ausgegangen ist!?!?! 

Lebt der Fallus eigentlich noch???;m

Ich hab einige Fotos machen dürfen und werde sie heute Abend mal einstellen. 

Die neue Orga übernimmt dann ab jetzt der, der die meisten Zielfische gefangen hat #6#6#6. Petri dazu lieber PP!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Das war eine bannig lustige Sache. Truttenkönig Pauly der I. hat wohl die Orgakarte gezogen. Das nächste Mal sollte mehr Schnaps da sein und als sorgeberechtigten allgemeinen Ethanolbeauftragten schlage ich den Hahn vor.
Das war mal wieder eine wirklich nette Truppe, hat Spass gemacht, ich grinse jetzt noch...


----------



## Hansen fight (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin hoffe es sind alle gut nach Hause gekommen.
@ Gallus wie war die Nacht ?|uhoh:
Es hat mir viel Spaß gebracht.Nette Leute kennengelernt .bei klasse Wetter. Gegrillt und wenig geangelt.
Pike pauli hat als einziger von 10 Mann 2 schöne mefos mit Blech fangen können. 1 guter Dorsch ist dann am späten Nachmittag
auch noch raus gekommen. Danke an die Organisatoren.#h


----------



## gallus (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Tach auch,
der -Fallus- lebt noch(bzw wieder).

Leider hatte sich noch in der Dunkelheit ein grozser 
Stein vor mir versteckt.Hab ihn dann aber gefunden und kräftig
in den Arm genommen.

Leider hat sich bei diesem Bad wohl mein Telefon verdünnisiert.

Fals ihr also ma n Nokia fangt,sagt ma Bescheid wie
es abgewachsen ist.

Hab mich echt gut amüsiert und mich sehr gefreut mit
eurer feinen Gesellschaft Bekanntschaft gemacht zu haben!|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Es war wirklich sehr nett.
Boarditreffen sind eigentlich immer nett, aber diesmal wars wirklich super.
Son paar richtige Stimmungskanonen dabei.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann gehts ganz schnell.
> Nachdem ich dann von 7 bis 18 Uhr vorm PC und von 18 bis 21 Uhr im Dönerdreier gewesen bin gibts Du mir büdde 5 Bier und 3 Kurze und ich fang an zu schnarchen.
> 
> Bringt Georg Gammeldansk mit???





Als wenn ichs geahnt hätte!

Genau 5 Bier und 3 Kurze hab ich noch geschafft.


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Als wenn ichs geahnt hätte!
> 
> Genau 5 Bier und 3 Kurze hab ich noch geschafft.



Stimmt  als ob Du es voraus hättest sehen können 

Hey Orga-Ferkel-Pasi, wo bleiben die Bilders?

@Georg:
Stell bitte noch das Bild ein mit Pasi und seiner Bierflasche zwischen den Beinen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Dickes Petri! #r dem  Truttenkönig Pauly der I. (guided by Trutten-Löns)


Die Gleichverteilung spottet ja jeder Beschreibung :q , aber so ist das öfter mal ...


----------



## Wildshark (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin
Ja und nun ist er auch bei Euch! Der Wildshark! Das Treffen war echt super! Habe noch so einige Orientierungsprobleme hier im Forum, aber das wird sich wohl geben!
Danke nochmal !
War echt lustig!

Der Wildshark


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Welcome wilder Hai, war nett mit dir und so schlimm sind wir gar nicht...


----------



## Belly_gaga (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Leute |wavey:schade das ich nicht konnte aber ich muss bis jetzt jeden samstag arbeiten,habe aber von marco mal wieder nur gutes gehört und wenn ich das alles so lese,(ergerlich) ein anderes mal bin ich gerne mit dabei:vik:
viel petri an euch#6


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Belly Gaga

Dann nehm Dir schon mal frei, fürs letzte Märzwochenende, gleiche Insel.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Dabei, fehlt nur der Thread...


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Moin
> Ja und nun ist er auch bei Euch! Der Wildshark! Das Treffen war echt super! Habe noch so einige Orientierungsprobleme hier im Forum, aber das wird sich wohl geben!
> Danke nochmal !
> War echt lustig!
> ...





Na endlich - der Jung hat sich doch im AB angemeldet #6

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier :m

Und die "Orientierungsprobleme" werden sich ruckzuck erledigt haben - Übungssache


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Herzlich willkommen Wildshark #h

@Georg:
Wir brauchen hier ganz schnell Pasis "Bier-Phallus-Bild"


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

So nun die wilden Kerle auf folgenden Foto´s...|bigeyes

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/8620/08112008286yi4.jpg

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/7479/08112008284tn3.jpg​
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/7982/08112008285yp1.jpg

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/1276/08112008287mn2.jpg​
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/8145/08112008288ne8.jpg


*Leider unscharf aber dennoch zu erkennen, DASS DER DA DOCH WAS ZU VERBERGEN HAT!!! *|kopfkrat
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/7286/08112008291sp1.jpg​
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/8643/08112008292xh0.jpg

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/7120/08112008293kj3.jpg​

*Ein Schäfer bei uns Mefoanglern???|bigeyes*
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/7017/08112008294wl1.jpg

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/7519/08112008295iz9.jpg​
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/1387/08112008297du1.jpg

http://img360.*ih.us/img360/9782/08112008300qs0.jpg​
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/5148/08112008305tc1.jpg

http://img120.*ih.us/img120/3168/08112008309kk2.jpg​
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/9179/08112008310rs8.jpg


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen Wildshark #h
> 
> @Georg:
> Wir brauchen hier ganz schnell Pasis "Bier-Phallus-Bild"




Jau auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen Wildshark!!! 

@ Zotti... Ich brauch das bestimmt nicht!|bigeyes:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen Wildshark #h
> 
> @Georg:
> Wir brauchen hier ganz schnell Pasis "Bier-Phallus-Bild"




Das ist leider nichts geworden :c :c :c

Ich habe aber hier noch ein Bild eines unbekannten Watanglers, der eine Wathose mit integriertem Bierflaschenhalter besitzt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das ist leider nichts geworden :c :c :c
> 
> Ich habe aber hier noch ein Bild eines unbekannten Watanglers, der eine Wathose mit integriertem Bierflaschenhalter besitzt.



Identifizierung erfolgte sofort an der Wathose


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Das Handy hat der "unbekannte Watangler" auch schon in der Hand, wen ruft er an? Die Gayline??


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ihr RADDEN!!!!lollollol


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ihr RADDEN!!!!lollollol



WIR???? Nö... kann so gar nicht sein ;-)


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

;+  sone Leute war´n da? |bigeyes
Da bin  ich als Schäfer ja noch gut weggekommen... ich brauchte den Knüppel doch .. das ist ein sogenanntes Truttenhölzl |kopfkrat  .. gelle?

Piet


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Identifizierung erfolgte sofort an der Wathose



Insgeheim wolltest Du doch mal kosten oder???? Ich hab Deine Blicke gesehen....|uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wer ist den der Dicke, der auffem Stein pennt??


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Dicke waren viele da... Die Frage muss lauten: Wer ist denn der mit dem lichten Haar da auf dem Stein???? lol!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wann ist das 2te B.M.A.???


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich würde das letzte Märzwochenende vorschlagen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Dicke waren viele da... Die Frage muss lauten: Wer ist denn der mit dem lichten Haar da auf dem Stein???? lol!!!!





Weiß ich : Silberfischen:vik:

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich würde das letzte Märzwochenende vorschlagen.



|wavey: Dabei  :q:q

Piet


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@Schutenpiet

Davon war ich ausgegangen.
Haben wir schon mal eine "Stimmungskanone" vor Ort.


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wann ist das 2te B.M.A.???



So gut wie Steffen und Du das organisiert habt -am liebsten gleich nächstes Wochenende :m




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich würde das letzte Märzwochenende vorschlagen.




Wenns bei mir irgendwie passt - dabei #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Wenn es paßt, bin ich dabei  Eigentlich egal wann  Bin ja sowieso vor Ort.
Beim nächsten mal wenn es paßt aber mit Belly/Kajak...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jup.

Ein Belly hab ich bis dahin auch.
Und ne kurze, leichte Rute.


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jup.
> 
> Ein Belly hab ich bis dahin auch.
> Und ne kurze, leichte Rute.



Nimm eine oder bau Dir eine, die 20 Gr. Köpfe jiggen kann... dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wenn es paßt, bin ich dabei  Eigentlich egal wann  Bin ja sowieso vor Ort.
> Beim nächsten mal wenn es paßt aber mit Belly/Kajak...




Genau, und wer bis dahin ein Kajak sucht, der kann mich gerne fragen :da kann sie geholfen werden   :m
at PP: zuviel der Ehre, aber ich finde, es war sowieso ein Stimmungskanonentreffen ... jeder auf seine Art :q:q

Piet


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Piet, ich bleibe erstmal beim Belly 

Was meinst Du hätte ich gemacht, wenn mir der Abend vorher nicht so zugesetzt hätte 

Auf jeden Fall hat es RIESIGEN Spaß gemacht


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du hätte ich gemacht, wenn mir der Abend vorher nicht so zugesetzt hätte




So, so - der böse "Abend" hat Dir also zugesetzt 

Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee für DEN Verkaufschlager - Hochprozentiges ( ab 54 Umdrehungen ) in 2,5 Liter-Kanistern.

Sie: "Hast Du gestern wieder gesoffen?"

Er: "Nein, nein, Schatz - es war der Abend, der mir so zusetzte" :q:q:q:q

Und auf's Etikett kommt ein Meerforellengedicht vom Truttenlöns ;-))


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

So nun funzelt hier alles wieder und ich kann mich auch endlich wieder zu Wort melden...

War echt klasse Jungs...Selten so viel bei einem Event gelacht, wie bei diesem!
Ende März bin ich natüüürlich auch wieder dabei!! 

@Georg: Bis dahin übst du dann noch Zielen mit den Steinchen, näää?


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Georg: Bis dahin übst du dann noch Zielen mit den Steinchen, näää?



Hase - hätte ich Dich treffen wollen, würdest Du jetzt nichts mehr "spreizen" oder "hängenlassen" können.

Ich wollte mir den Zorn der BFF nicht erregen - wo Du doch auf dem Weg bist Jahres- , ach was sag' ich, Jahrzehnt-Boardferkel zu werden.

Honeyball drechselt sogar 'ne Art "Oskar" für Dich - in Gallus-Form :q:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Wa??? Najaaaa, wir werden mal sehen, nechhh?? 

Ich als Boardferkel??? Ich glaub ja mal net |uhoh::g


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Wa??? Najaaaa, wir werden mal sehen, nechhh??
> 
> Ich als Boardferkel??? Ich glaub ja mal net |uhoh::g


:c Leider doch Marco... bei Doppelnominierungen quadrieren sich die Stimmen...|rolleyes  .. gefällt mir guuuut der Gedanke, so einen Berühmten Menschen zu kennen..


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> gefällt mir guuuut der Gedanke, so einen Berühmten Menschen zu kennen..



Jaaaa - jetzt habe ich ein Bild vor Augen :q übergroßes Kupferenkmal auf dem Groß-Grönauer Marktplatz -
mit 'ner Marmorplatte drunter und folgender Inschrift:

" Marco Dumann - mehrfaches Boardferkel- ein Sohn unseres schönen Ortes" :q :q :q :q


----------



## Belly_gaga (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Belly Gaga
> 
> Dann nehm Dir schon mal frei, fürs letzte Märzwochenende, gleiche Insel.


Das wird gemacht,dann ist es auch ruhiger bei uns :vik:
danke für den tip#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jaaaa - jetzt habe ich ein Bild vor Augen :q übergroßes Kupferenkmal auf dem Groß-Grönauer Marktplatz -
> mit 'ner Marmorplatte drunter und folgender Inschrift:
> 
> " Marco Dumann - mehrfaches Boardferkel- ein Sohn unseres schönen Ortes" :q :q :q :q


;+ Kupferdenkmal??????|krach:  bei uns in Gr.GR???
Wenn, dann eins in einem Stück aus Startbahnbeton gemeißelt :m....|rolleyes

Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Und auf's Etikett kommt ein Meerforellengedicht vom Truttenlöns ;-))



Ganz zufällig habe ich hier gerade eins in meiner umfangreichen Gedichtesammlung gefunden. Es stammt aus einer stürmischen Schaffensphase zu Beginn der 90er Jahre des letzten Jahrtausends. Das Gedicht stammt aus einer fünfteiligen Reihe - dem vielgerühmten Pentathlon - welche dem Oberthema "Gib mir Tiernamen" gewidmet ist.


Der Hahn und die See

An einem fernen Ostseestrand
sich einst die wilde Meute fand.
Jauchzend und frohlockend stürzen sie sich in die wilden Fluten,
um den Fisch des Lebens sich zu suchen.

Nur einer - der Hahn ists - sitzt auf dem gefallenen Baum
und gibt sich Dionisys hin an des Meeres Saum.

Nicht spät schallt es von nah und fern, 
der König naht mit silbrigen Stern.
Er stürmt heran mit zackigem Schritt
und bringt die ersehnte Beute mit.

Der Hahn huldvoll das Haupte senkt
und seinen Kummer in Schnaps ertränkt.

Der König begibt sich auf ehernen Stein zur Ruh
und macht beide Äuglein zu.

Oh Schreck o Graus der Abend naht. 
Der Hahn sich weiter am Schnapse labt.

Doch was ist das, jetzt steht er auf
und wankt den Spülsaum runter und rauf.
Im wogenden Takt ertönt das Lied der Flut,
vom Hahn übrig bleibt nur der Hut.

Die Meute dann den Sittich macht,
es bleibt der Hahn bis tief die Nacht.

Die baltische See fies und gemein,
die reißt sein Nokia in die Fluten rein.
Der Bursch entkommt mit Müh und Not, 
Gallus ist nass und das Handy tot.

(Truttenlöns)
​


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Moin ,


sundvogel schrieb:


> Ganz zufällig habe ich hier gerade eins in meiner umfangreichen Gedichtesammlung gefunden. Es stammt aus einer stürmischen Schaffensphase zu Beginn der 90er Jahre des letzten Jahrtausends. Das Gedicht stammt aus einer fünfteiligen Reihe - dem vielgerühmten Pentathlon - welche dem Oberthema "Gib mir Tiernamen" gewidmet ist.
> 
> 
> Der Hahn und die See
> ...



SUPPPPER geschrieben :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Ist ja der Hammer,wie Du dichten kannst  

Piet


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Absoluter Hammer #6 #6 #6

Aber ich denke den "Abend" müssen wir dann doch im 5-Liter Gebinde verkaufen, damit das Etikett samt Zeichnung recht zur Geltung kommt :m


----------



## Hansen fight (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@ Sundvogel :m
du kannst ja richtig dichten.
Richtig gut gefällt mir.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Danke für die Blumen, der Prinz neigt sein Haupt.


----------



## Hansen fight (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

@ Wildshark
Herzlich wilkommen hier im Board.
Wie du gemerkt hast, haben wir hier viel Spaß.


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

ich hau mich in den Dreck 
Wie geil is' das denn


----------



## Flala - Flifi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|supergri!

Wird der Dichter immer dichter
verbreitert Grinsen die Gesichter!
Die Leser fragen Truttenlöns:
"Ob du uns davon noch ein' gönnst?"



Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Genial Sundvogel #6#6#6!

So ich bin Ende März auch dabei!!!!


----------



## Wildshark (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Moin an Alle
Danke für die netten Begrüßungstexte!
Das ist ja wirklich ein netter Haufen!
Wenn ich es einrichten kann , bin ich selbst redent auch im März dabei!
Aber dann bringe ich Fallus Tüv geprüfte Schwimmflügel mit und eine Ankerkette für sein neues Handy!!!
Denn Handys kosten ja auch Geld!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Mööönsch Wildshark... Was machst du das denn so kompliziert??? Beim nächsten mal kann du doch Händchen halten :m


----------



## Wildshark (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ja nee! 
Dann hätten wir doch nichts zu lachen!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Aber dann bringe ich Fallus Tüv geprüfte Schwimmflügel mit und eine Ankerkette für sein neues Handy!!!
> Denn Handys kosten ja auch Geld!!!!!



Oder einfach nix mit Allohol mitbringen lol :m


----------



## Ramon (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Hallo

Ich bin ja erst gaaaanz spät zugestossen. Aber die drei Kurzen (Stunden) waren ganz nett. Wenn ich dann im März noch hier oben bin wäre ich auch dabei. Sehr schönes Gedicht


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ja nee!
> Dann hätten wir doch nichts zu lachen!!



Wieso??? Wir schon... Schaut doch bestimmt gaaanz niedlich aus ihr beiden:q:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ja bestimmt wie Dick und Doof!!
Wie gut das ich dick bin!!
Nur das Ihr mich auch nicht mit Ihm verwechselt!! lol


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Unglaublich was hier passiert ...

... und das war mal so ne nette Truppe :q|kopfkrat

Gut gedichtet Herr Sundvogel - Respekt.

Da habe ich ja mal wieder mit sicherer Hand das (fast) beste Event dieses Jahres verpaßt. 

Nun gut, Dienst ist Dienst und Schnaps ... ob in 3,5 oder10 l Gebinden...

Wollen wir wirklich bis März warten ?

Gruß Stephan

Achso: Wildshark, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen !


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Mönsch!

Mein Guide war wieder kreativ.
Respekt! Das Lustige steht Dir auch.

Schön gemacht!


----------



## xfishbonex (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

so sehe ich das auch bis märz warten #q das dauer viel zulange #q
macht mal ein termin der ein bischen früher ist :vik:lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mein Guide war wieder kreativ.
> Respekt! Das Lustige steht Dir auch.




Witzbold. Von mir aus könnten wir gleich morgen wieder los, aber da muß ich arbeiten.


Wie siehts aus mit Mittwoch? Mittwoch habe ich frei.


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin Moin Ulli ,


sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit Mittwoch? Mittwoch habe ich frei.



nutz die Gunst der Stunde und bleib am Mittwoch bei Muttern Ulli . Wenn sich das Wetter , das hier zur Zeit herscht nicht ändert , dann braucht Ihr einen Anker damit Ihr nicht weg weht und einen Hochstand damit Ihr über die Wellen rüber schauen könnt :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Wollen wir wirklich bis März warten ?
> 
> Gruß Stephan
> 
> !



Also - ich muß nicht bis März warten #d
Wie wär's denn mit 'nem zünftigen Winterfischen ? #h


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Ich muss auch nicht bis März warten, könnte aber dann nur zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester.

Das wäre was!


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich muss auch nicht bis März warten, könnte aber dann nur zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester.
> 
> Das wäre was!



Da sollte sich was machen lassen


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Gut dann kommt nacher die Einladung!


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Erstmal muß ich die Termine zw. Weihnachten und Sylvester mit Sandra abgleichen  Sonst hängt am Ende dochder Haussegen schief


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

|bigeyes  boaaah, das sind ja schon höhere Suchtformen :q:q
Ich hab seit Sonnabend auch permanent kleine kalte Schweißperlen auf der Stirn, spreche im Schlaf und hab ein unverkennbares Zucken im Arm....ergo ich komm auch lieber noch mal zur Gruppenküstentherapie für fortgeschrittene Truttensüchtige  :q:q
Hoffe der Termin passt einigermaßen

Piet


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Der 30.12. wäre cool. Jahresabschlussfischen.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Na der Thread schreit ja schon nach Teilnehmern.
Also Löns schon dabei!


----------



## Wildshark (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Moin
Wenn alles Glück zusammen kommt. Dann tausche ich auch gerne am 30.12.08 mein Lenkrad gegen die Fliegenrute ein!
Das könnte auch was werden! 
Kann der Wind mal aufhören so doll zu ( bla.. ) pusten!


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Jup!

Die Anmeldungen bitte in den neuen Thread.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. November 2008)

*AW: B.M.A. - BoardiMeerforellenAngeln!!!*

Da kann man ja nur sagen, dass das ein absolut gelungenes Treffen war.
Danke für die Bilder!


----------

